# Brasstown Wilderness...



## Killer Kyle (Aug 18, 2012)

Does anyone know if the Brasstown Wilderness is open to hunting?  I mean the areas west and north of 180?


----------



## PaDawg (Aug 18, 2012)

Yep, state season.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks PaDawg!!


----------



## ranger374 (Aug 18, 2012)

they don't call it wilderness for nothing either.  Some of the roughest thickest laurel patches and rock faces i've seen once you get off the hiking trails.  would be a a pain in the butt to drag/pack a decent sized bear or deer outta there.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 21, 2012)

ranger374 said:


> they don't call it wilderness for nothing either.  Some of the roughest thickest laurel patches and rock faces i've seen once you get off the hiking trails.  would be a a pain in the butt to drag/pack a decent sized bear or deer outta there.



X2...Some places are straight up !!!!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm in phenominal shape.  I hike/pack, run ultramarathons, and have been in the gym five days a week training like a BEAST for bear season.  No climb scares me.  And as for packing out, I have that covered.  The higher, the better! .......well, if I find acorns there anyway haha!    Thanks gents!  If thats where the bears are, then thats where I'll be!   Can you hunt that trail cutting across from brasstown bald?
Have you guys hunted there?


----------



## Killer Kyle (Aug 21, 2012)

Of course.......I may kill a bear there this year and eat my words!  Haha.  Maybe I shouldn't get ahead of myself.  :/


----------



## Limbbaconeer (Aug 21, 2012)

Let us know if you see any sign.  I have always been curious about it.

Beast Mode!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 21, 2012)

Killer Kyle said:


> I'm in phenominal shape.  I hike/pack, run ultramarathons, and have been in the gym five days a week training like a BEAST for bear season.  No climb scares me.  And as for packing out, I have that covered.  The higher, the better! .......well, if I find acorns there anyway haha!    Thanks gents!  If thats where the bears are, then thats where I'll be!   Can you hunt that trail cutting across from brasstown bald?
> Have you guys hunted there?



Several years ago a group from our camp hiked from
the parking lot trail at the Bald down to Bob Creek road...
About 8 miles it I remember.....South from the Bald....
The "hike" quickly got termed the "Death March"....
Great shape or not, it is rough country.....
We were up there this last weekend and did not find an
abundance of acorns....No acorns up high last year ether.
30-to 45 degree inclines are easy up there....

Lots of Bear sign everywhere along 180...No real reason
to go into that rough country, unless you just want the
adventure.....
Good Luck !!!


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 21, 2012)

You ain't gotta go way up there. I can send you in some rough rough places a lot closer loaded with the black devils Plus can I call you to get mine out? LoL


----------



## Killer Kyle (Aug 21, 2012)

GA dawg, you surely can call me for a drag, as long as you agree to help witb mine!  I scratch your back, you scratch mine!  Haha.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Aug 21, 2012)

KK - join us on the quest for the poor ol' Yogi in the woods round The Wilderness...  

*V*


----------



## Killer Kyle (Aug 21, 2012)

Marlin...you hunting up that was as well?  I'm not quite sure what to make of the picture you attached.  What is it??!


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Aug 21, 2012)

barr tracks, i wouldnt focus on that high early season. bears are low right now. found sign at 1200ft today.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Aug 21, 2012)

Where do you suspect they'll be in three weeks?  Still pretty low?


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Aug 22, 2012)

Killer Kyle said:


> I'm in phenominal shape.  I hike/pack, run ultramarathons, and have been in the gym five days a week training like a BEAST for bear season.  No climb scares me.  And as for packing out, I have that covered.  The higher, the better! .......well, if I find acorns there anyway haha!    Thanks gents!  If thats where the bears are, then thats where I'll be!   Can you hunt that trail cutting across from brasstown bald?
> Have you guys hunted there?



You got to have 3 or 4 friends in the same shape good luck bud Ihope you get him. I would help if I was closer


----------



## Marlin_444 (Aug 22, 2012)

Find the food, find the poop and find the Bear...  

Yes, we've been seen pullin a hill round The Wilderness...  

Slow and steady with bow at full draw   

*V*


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 22, 2012)

Killer Kyle said:


> Marlin...you hunting up that was as well?  I'm not quite sure what to make of the picture you attached.  What is it??!



Bear tracks going up a dirt bank....
'bout 75 yds from our camp......


----------



## Killer Kyle (Aug 22, 2012)

Ooooh ok.  I see 'em now.  I might poke around up there once or twice throughout the next couple weeks.  I'll keep my eyes peeled for you guys!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 22, 2012)

Killer Kyle said:


> Ooooh ok.  I see 'em now.  I might poke around up there once or twice throughout the next couple weeks.  I'll keep my eyes peeled for you guys!



We won't be back up there till Bow season....
Check out the 1st thread about the "Woodies Bear Camp"..


----------



## Killer Kyle (Aug 23, 2012)

Alrighty!  I think I'll be at another spot for the opener, but I'll look for you guys later in the season when I'm up there!


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Aug 29, 2012)

acorns starting to fall. try around 2700 ft. heard so good reports of white oaks loaded at that elevation. went to the top of brasstown bald saturday. on the way up the trail saw a track that my hat would fit in. big bear. not many acorns up that high.


----------

